# Busy Bunny Store



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi guys! I found the Busy Bunny Store http://store.nexternal.com/shared/S...2=703910470&CategoryID=23&Target=products.asp today and I now have a shopping cart full of stuff! Has anyone bought stuff from there before? Did your bunnies like it? I have a willow hay rack, a big straw mat, 5 pack of willow Christmas ornaments, a mini willow ball, a wooden bunny rattle and a 200 pack of papaya tablets in my cart and it's only $32 (10 of which is the papaya tablets). There is so much cool stuff in that store! I really want to get a busy bunny cottage and a willow snowman and the bunny gift box and and and... I'm not even venturing into the non-bunny parts of the store! 

Are there any other cool online bunny stores where I can buy stuff to spoil Rory with? What have your experiences been with this store? :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 19, 2007)

I love to order from Cats, Rabbits, and More:
http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/products



They are extremely nice and I love ordering from them! They even carry Busy Bunny products.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.leithpetwerks.com/index.cfm



LOVE these people.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the great links! I'm looking at this Bunny Buddy:
http://www.leithpetwerks.com/prodpage.cfm?prod_code=FLT100

The description says it's normal for the bunny to nibble on it, but is it safe to leave something like that with your rabbit? Will they eat the stuffing? I'd imagine it wouldn't be healthy if they ate it. I bought Rory a cute little stuffed rat from the cat section (I have 4 ratties and thought it would be too cute if he had a toy rat, like a teddy bear) and plan to only let him have it when he's being supervised in case he tries to eat it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

It says it's all organic. I don't know. I don't say that it is definitely safe, but it depends on each bunny. Mine cannot have carpet in their cages because they all eat it. Other people have no problems.

Bo, Clover and now Tony each have their own suffed animal I get in the baby department at Meijer. They stopped carrying the puppies the first 2 have but I found this cute elephant for Tony. They love them - all three!

Bo treats puppy really well most of the time but sometimes puppy gets blamed for things.... 

Clover throws puppy around but ends up laying with it.

Tony loves Ellflunk. He tries to get under him LOL! 

They all groom their animals, too. It's so cute.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 19, 2007)

Aww, that's so cute! Rory's rat is quite small (only about 3 inches tall), your little story makes me want to get him something bigger! I have a number of stuffed animals so I'll have to introduce him to them and see what he thinks. If he likes them, I'll get him his own! Also, I put in my order at Busy Bunny! Rory will be getting:

-mini willow ring
-medium willow ball
-set of 5 willow Christmas ornaments
-bunny rattle
-big straw mat
-willow hay rack (I made him one out of an empty gallon jug but he chewed on it and I'm afraid of him swallowing plastic)

I also got myself the cute wooden bunny ornament to put on our tree for him. I'm planning to order him the ultimate bunny gift box http://store.nexternal.com/shared/S...reType=BtoC&Count1=765239894&Count2=682380318
for Christmas! Oy, would you say he's spoiled yet? And let's not forget all the toys I got him at the pet store... Cool thing is shipping for all this stuff was only $7.50! Wow! And that's a box heading all the way to Alaska. Oxbow shipping was $50 (needless to say, I didn't buy anything from them).


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 19, 2007)

I love Busy Bunny products. I usually place a huge order around Christmas for all the good bunnies on my list.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 19, 2007)

I've ordered from Busy Bunny and really liked them, and you are right they are very nice. 

Susan:apollo:


----------



## gwhoosh (Oct 19, 2007)

I've ordered from there twice before! They always send a slip of paper that says "Thank You!" on it  Everything looked bigger to me online though. 

When I can get some income flowing, I want to order some things from Bunny Bytes!
http://bunnybytes.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi


----------



## Bijoudoll (Oct 21, 2007)

FYI, through the end of October, you can receive 10% off all orders over $20 at Cats & Rabbits & More 

To receive the discount, enter "October" when prompted for a coupon code during the checkout process.

http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/products


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2007)

Also www.jefferspet.com We use them for some of the sheep and other pet supplies. They have some good deals coming up - like a pet stroller for $29~ I think it's one day only but still good pricing!


----------



## stargazerLily (Oct 21, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to buy Galaxy and Orion's Christmas presents from busy bunny, since they've been pretty good boys. Now if I can just keep it under $50 for the both of them, I'll be in good shape.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 21, 2007)

I see Rory is quite the spoiled bun! :happyrabbit:That is great! 

I've seen this site before but haven't bought anything from them. I do have the cottontail cottage though. It has taken some time but Thumper loves it now. He has learned how to get up to the third level (he used to slip quite a lot) and is in there every day. 

Today, I bought one of the crinkle cat tubes and he LOVES it. I've never seen him pay attention to anything like he does this tube. 

I hope Rory enjoys all of his new toys. Give the little man a great big HUG and Smooch from me and Thumps!


----------

